# Calibrated Tamper, worth it?



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Looking for some more advice. Are these calibrated tampers worth while for a novice like me?

Im struggling to get an even tamp and always twist at the end, grrr. I'm hoping one of these might help with consistency?

A naked portafilter is a proper disaster, I have nearly blinded myself twice with the side jets of water. When I first bought the machine from Anton he demonstrated the use of it and it produced perfect results, so I know it's not the machine.

Thinking about this one? Any thoughts?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XQVG6GJ/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=19UDIENNMC18&coliid=I1EW5OHV13SXHH


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The problem will not go away... a light just touch compress of the spring, or a heaver just touch compress, you will still vary your foot pounds (in old money)

Its a decent tamper... but then again so is anything round that fits and that you can grip and shove.

Here is someones thought on the matter...

https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/how-hard-should-you-tamp


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

My advice FWIW. Forget the calibrated tamper and buy an ordinary one. Press down until it stops and that's it apart from adjusting grind. After enough practice it will become second nature. Good luck


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For what's worth - I have one and I really like it. However, this will not encourage level tamp at all. All those tampers do is to apply the same amount of pressure on your tamp every time. It will not correct the angle you tamp your coffee inside the basket.

In my opinion, instead of buying the tamper, buy an Chinese Distribution Tool:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dobboco-Distresso-Distribution-Espresso-Portafilters/dp/B01HFZXXXI

It says unavailable, but you can research on Amazon or EBay. That will at least level your coffee and then you can level tamp on a levelled surface.

I've used my distribution tool for a while - like 1 year or so - and I've just recently realised that I no longer need it. With WDT (whisk) and tamping straight away, the pour coming out of my bottomless PF is no different if I use the distribution tool or not. However, this tool has taught me to level tamp, that's for sure!

Alternatively, there are some fancy tampers that will allow you to level and them tamp, all in one instrument. But they are fancy, very fancy. (I can't remember the name now).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What tamper are you currently using?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Eazytamp and the KafTek LevTamp both ensure your tamp is level


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

MildredM said:


> What tamper are you currently using?


I believe its a "Made By Knock tamper". Anton supplied it with the R58. Its got a decent weight to it.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm with @MediumRoastSteam,

Too much emphasis is placed on tamping. Whilst I do have the eazytamp my 'break through moment' was surrounding distribution.

Focus your efforts on that, just tamp until you feel the puck pushing back.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Alternatively, there are some fancy tampers that will allow you to level and them tamp, all in one instrument. But they are fancy, very fancy. (I can't remember the name now).


I have one of these, eazytamp 5 star. It auto levels and is calibrated to tamp 10 or 15 kg (you swap the spring).


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The point I'm trying to make I suppose is that I can get a decent naked extraction with a standard tamper.

I cannot get a decent naked extraction using my tamper without good distribution.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Really good point. I found it was a combination of distribution, levelling and (level) tamping.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> For what's worth - I have one and I really like it. However, this will not encourage level tamp at all. All those tampers do is to apply the same amount of pressure on your tamp every time. It will not correct the angle you tamp your coffee inside the basket.
> 
> In my opinion, instead of buying the tamper, buy an Chinese Distribution Tool:
> 
> ...


Just watched a youtube video on these, they look good. Also looked at this "Mahlgut Palm Tamper"


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

igm45 said:


> I'm with @MediumRoastSteam,
> 
> Too much emphasis is placed on tamping. Whilst I do have the eazytamp my 'break through moment' was surrounding distribution.
> 
> Focus your efforts on that, just tamp until you feel the puck pushing back.


Thanks for that, I will focus on this and see how it goes, sure this will help with getting the level right.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And there's the PUSH tamper (Foundry and also Coffeebean sell them, see the thread on Commercial/Special Offers Or visit Foundry website).


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Do it.... you know you must have it


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Do it.... you know you must have it
> 
> View attachment 29045


Pitty it wasn't at the push of a button, otherwise it would have been a done deal !

\\ puts R58 and Royal up for sale and buys a Sage Oracle


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

MildredM said:


> And there's the PUSH tamper (Foundry and also Coffeebean sell them, see the thread on Commercial/Special Offers Or visit Foundry website).


£125!, I don't think I could swing that one with the wife


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

igm45 said:


> I have one of these, eazytamp 5 star. It auto levels and is calibrated to tamp 10 or 15 kg (you swap the spring).


Again that looks a nice bit of kit but a bit on the expensive side. Makes me wonder if these come up on the For Sale occasionally.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Asgard said:


> Pitty it wasn't at the push of a button, otherwise it would have been a done deal !
> 
> \\ puts R58 and Royal up for sale and buys a Sage Oracle


Push of a button you say?










https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/puqpress


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Push of a button you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your talking, where is my credit card ......


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Credit card just burst into flames when I saw the price, ouch!

Time to work on my tamping me thinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is is unlikely a calibrated tamper will solve all your naked pf issues. Yes its flattening the coffee, but its more about the way the coffee has been distributed before the tamp gets to it .. A level map is key , a heavier one is not gonna make a difference to evenness across the basket ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again this wont solve your ill , but decreasing the pressure to under 8 bars is also a little more forgiving for the naked pf, but is the coffee aint even before tapping then this wont be a magic bullett either


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is is unlikely a calibrated tamper will solve all your naked pf issues. Yes its flattening the coffee, but its more about the way the coffee has been distributed before the tamp gets to it .. A level map is key , a heavier one is not gonna make a difference to evenness across the basket ..


I'm going to try this, I have watched a few You Tubes that shows a technique rotating round with thumb to get it level with the top of the basket. I have so much to learn, but I am getting better and really enjoying the journey.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/how-to-distribute-by-tapping


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://baristahustle.com/blogs/barista-hustle/how-to-distribute-by-tapping


That is a great link and will help a lot, thanks.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Just to let you know. Just done my morning coffee run and used the naked portafilter. I did exactly what was suggested in the link above and produced two perfect 18g shots. The distribution also sorted out the level issue and the tamp was easy. Sorted, you guys saved me some money, many thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Whoooo! Good to hear such positive news, well done


----------

